# Barry Manilow - 58th Annual Primetime Emmy Awards, Pressroom, LA, 08/27/2006 (13 x)



## Messias (15 Sep. 2006)

​


----------



## Katzun (15 Sep. 2006)

bin ich jetzt erschrocken, ich bin ja in der ganz falschen abteilung... 


...duck und weg....


----------

